

Ask HN: Hacker scene in New Delhi? - nodemaker

I am most likely moving back home to New Delhi (yes m tired of the H1B slavery!) in a few weeks and was wondering if there were any hacker news folks out there.<p>I am an iOS app maker and would love to get together and make some cool apps.I havent been to India in a while(4 years) and also wanna make some new friends.Please give me a shout if you wanna grab a beer.<p>If there are a lot of people,maybe we can organize a hacker news meetup and get some hacker activity going.<p>You can shoot me an email(nodemaker@gmail.com) or hit me up on twitter(@nodemaker)
======
pramit
I am from Delhi. Working on a couple of smallish projects, including a small
iPad application. Yes, I agree, it would be great to meet. Email: pramit.news
at gmail.com ; twitter.com/pramit.

~~~
nodemaker
hi pramit...will definitely shoot you an email when I get there :)

------
sushi
I helped organize a hacker news meetup sometime back. We might do it again.
Join in at <http://www.techmeetup.in/> to stay updated.

~~~
nodemaker
just joined ..thanks!

------
anujkk
I'm also from Delhi and it would be great for all of us to meet. Do let me
know when you arrive here. May be we can plan a HN meetup. My contact is in my
profile.

~~~
nodemaker
Thanks for reaching out...Will drop you a line when I get there...HN meetup
would be awesome.

------
aggarwalachal
There are a lot of HN people here in Delhi. Also, a lot of regular meetup
events already take place in delhi every month.

~~~
nodemaker
cool!...how do I find out more about the meetups?

~~~
mds101
Most meetups are posted on <http://hackerstreet.in/>

~~~
nodemaker
thats cool...theres a lot of people there!...although I dont really understand
the need for an indian clone i'll definitely participate.

------
paraschopra
We're in Delhi and were actually looking forward to meet an iOS guy. Do let me
know when you land in Delhi

~~~
nodemaker
sure...will do :)

